# Digital Speedmeter not included?



## Oooli62 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi guys,

I've always wanted to own a Cruze and finally bought one last week. It's a 1.8 LTZ, the 100 year anniversary edition from 2012 in white/black.

I've been driving around for hours and never felt better, I am soooo happy with my new car but there is one small detail bothering me: I can't seem to activate the digital speedometer.
I have to add that I live in Switzerland and I have the european version of the Cruze. 

So now I have the controls on the left stick, there is a menu button where I should be able to switch through the menus but I can only switch from KMH to MPH to MPH... 
I have no possibility what so ever to get the digital speedometer in the display. I can see the usage per 100 kilometer, I can see how much kilometer I have left until I have to get gas again and other similar details. But no menu to activate the digital speedometer.

Could it be that this was not included for the european version? Does anyone have any experience with this specific problem? Is it perhaps possible to get or add this feature with a software update? 

Thanks in advace for any help you can give me.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have an Australian Cruze 2012 CDX and it only has km, no mph. I do have a digital speedometer and the numbers are quite large. I really don't like it though as the numbers change to fast and it is hard at low speeds to follow it, the main dial is much better. At higher speeds I just use the cruise control.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

As others have indicated, the large rectangular button of the side of the turn-signal stalk and twisting the knob on the end of the stalk will get you to all the displays that your car offers.

However, I do know that the DIC that Europe gets is much different than the DIC we see in North America.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Assuming the stalk is the same, just past the "menu" button there is a patterned rough ring. What happens when you turn this ring?


----------



## Oooli62 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks for the reply(s) so far.

I took some picture to highlight what I mean exactly.

When I press the "menu" button I can only select between 3 differnt "units", Unit 1, Unit 2, Unit 3 by turning the rough ring. When I select unit 1 my whole DIC is in MPH, when I select 2 its also in MPH and when I select Unit 3 it is in KMPH (Kilometers per Hour). So this is the "profile" that I use, Unit 3 for KMPH. I can select this by pressing the button at the end of the stick called set/clr. 










So I know how to use this stick and the different buttons but there are only these 3 overlaying menus (the units). I've selected Unit 3 as you can see in the image above.

Now I can switch through the different stats by turing the rough ring again and this is what happens:


I can see the average kilometers per hours so my average speed (but this is not realtime-speed, its not a speedometer it just calculates my average speed I had over the last x kilometers:











I can see my average fuel consumption, so liters per 100 Kilometers:










Or I could also see the kilometers I have left until I have to refuel again.


And thats it... Thats everything I can see in the DIC and I have no possibility to see all those things that I see on youtube videos from people with a Cruze. You can see for example tire pressure or how much oil you guys have left, these things cannot be seen on my DIC.

So the question remains: Do you think this is just a software issue? Could I get these features by uploading some software or could it be that these features can't be installed on european versions of the Cruze?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Oooli62 said:


> So the question remains: Do you think this is just a software issue?


No. If you look carefully, you'll see that your screen is smaller. There's a bezel/inset to convert the larger opening to fit the smaller screen. The US Cruze has no such bezel - the screen takes up the entire area.

So at minimum, it would take a different screen and a software reflash. But who knows what else it would take to make the whole computer system happy. Or if the dealer would be able to do the reflash.

I have no idea why you're stuck with such a thing. The only thing I can think of is that there's a legal reason. Perhaps that all screens must be standardized or of a certain size.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

This is one of the settings on my Holden Cruze. It is Right hand drive, but otherwise is fairly standard. Car is a 2012 2.0l diesel.
View attachment 156681


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Aussie said:


> This is one of the settings on my Holden Cruze. It is Right hand drive, but otherwise is fairly standard. Car is a 2012 2.0l diesel.
> View attachment 156681


The tabs suggests it's the export version of the software (symbols, not words), but that still looks like a US style screen.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> I have no idea why you're stuck with such a thing. The only thing I can think of is that there's a legal reason. Perhaps that all screens must be standardized or of a certain size.


Thinking about this a little more, I think I'm on the right track. The screen in the US version is pixel based. All shapes and letters are computer generated graphics. But the European version is all 7 segment and pre-defined shapes, like an old Casio LCD watch. I suspect there's a law in Europe about "TV screens" that's coming into play. Hmmmm, doesn't Europe have that "TV" tax where they tax you by the number of TV sets you have? Maybe that's it.

I wonder if Europe get's the MyLink system like the US does. That's even more "TV like".

You can be darn sure that Chevy didn't create two different system for the fun of it.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> Thinking about this a little more, I think I'm on the right track. The screen in the US version is pixel based. All shapes and letters are computer generated graphics. But the European version is all 7 segment and pre-defined shapes, like an old Casio LCD watch. I suspect there's a law in Europe about "TV screens" that's coming into play. Hmmmm, doesn't Europe have that "TV" tax where they tax you by the number of TV sets you have? Maybe that's it.
> 
> I wonder if Europe get's the MyLink system like the US does. That's even more "TV like".
> 
> You can be darn sure that Chevy didn't create two different system for the fun of it.


That small screen looks like the pre 2010 imported Cruze from Korea, my car is the Australian made one. The 2013 and on Australian Cruze has the 7" touch screen, only they seem more prone to problems than the older type.


----------



## Oooli62 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi ChevyGuy,


Thank you very much for your analysis and your thougts on the matter. I didn't even realize it but yes you are right, the DIC in the european Cruze really is smaller. I am not that familiar with our laws concerning screens in cars but I will read up on it. And I guess my last chance is our local Chevrolet dealer. I will go and ask them if its in any way possible to get that digital speedometer. Because thats something many other cars in Switzerland/Europe have by default... I am a bit disappointed that my Cruze does not seem to have that feature but I am of course still very happy with my new car, I just love it. There just that tiny detail with the digital meter.


Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Conor (May 23, 2020)

Can i replace my cruze small screed dic speedometer with the US version big screen dic?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Conor said:


> Can i replace my cruze small screed dic speedometer with the US version big screen dic?


Not sure about the US cars, but in Australia only some models have the digital speedometer. Speaking from my own experience I don't like it as I find it annoying. I have my DIC set to show digital engine temperature instead.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Conor said:


> Can i replace my cruze small screed dic speedometer with the US version big screen dic?


Welcome Aboard!

These are probably not what you need, but they may help.

How-To: Upgraded Instrument Cluster 
How To Remove Instrument Panel(Cluster) For Cleaning

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

